# was this for real?



## callofthewild (Sep 7, 2007)

https://kutv.com/news/local/dog-walks-through-kutv-morning-live-shot


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Just a dog... look at the ears.


-DallanC


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Just a nice dog that wanted a little attention and then went on its way. 8)


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

Good question. Would someone actually confuse that dog for a lion? Ouch....I really hope not.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

People confuse elk for deer and moose for elk every year, so a dog for a lion isn't too far away.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

They updated the story. (Captain Obvious voice) Yes it was a dog. Confirmed by the DWR and the owner of the dog.

https://kutv.com/news/local/dog-walks-through-kutv-morning-live-shot

My only question now is, doesn't the DWR have more productive things to do than waste their time on that? Or is it an ongoing demand for them to deal with an ignorant public?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

The gal doing the live shot even said it was a dog as it came into view.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

And the dog is now getting more than it's 15 minutes of fame. :roll:

https://www.foxnews.com/science/dog...d-reporters-live-shot-identified-after-debate


----------



## Natural Born Killer (Oct 29, 2015)

Look at the tracks, retracted claws or extended claws, that will tell you the differance real fast.........


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Chupacabras!!! ITS REAL!!!

:mrgreen:

-DallanC


----------

